
Show HN: Take control of how people reach you with Switchboard - marvinpinto
https://goswitchboard.com
======
bradknowles
Hmm. Do you offer a whitelist option?

I would like calls from white listed numbers to go through straight to my
existing number, but everything else should go to voicemail.

~~~
marvinpinto
There is no whitelist option just yet. This product is an MVP at the moment
and I intend on implementing more call & message routing features -
whitelisting being one of them.

------
tradersam
So like WUPHF.com?[1]

[1]:[http://theoffice.wikia.com/wiki/WUPHF.com_(Website)](http://theoffice.wikia.com/wiki/WUPHF.com_\(Website\))

